# Himterbauschrauben



## triplelag (23. April 2015)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab ein Ant ec03 und meine Hinterbauschrauben (Alu) sehen inzwischen ziemlich fertig aus. Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob jemand eine Quelle weiss für die passenden schrauben. Ich hätte gerne Stahl oder Titan. Gibts da was?


----------



## schwalli (27. April 2015)

Frag doch mal bei alpha-bikes in München an sind doch die hersteller vom ant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

